
Worker killed by robot at Volkswagen factory - tommoor
http://www.ft.com/intl/fastft/353721
======
highslater
A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being
to come to harm.

------
ncr100
Sad accident.

------
JoeAltmaier
So it begins.

------
vonnik
paging martin ford...

